# The Truth IV Calling All Coyotes



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I Finally had time to watch the dvd and all I can say is wow! Randy Anderson really knows sh#t! I think this video is probably the best out the Truth series. There are three night hunts on this video which are interesting to watch. My question is, how many of you have had success on hunting coyotes at night with lights? We are not allowed to use lights here, so I have to rely on the moon. How much to light help out?


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

All his videos are worth the money.
On this one, the dancing around the campfire scene threw me off a bit though. :roll:

Get "Hunting the Night Shift" if you want to see some night footage.

YoteSlapper


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Is the footage better than the truth? It is kinda hard to see with the red light and the limited viewing with the rays of the light. I would like to see a few hunts under the full moon with snow on the ground.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

If you are looking for night hunting footage, there is no comparison IMO. 
All hunts are with a light, but are done well so you can see what is going on.

"Under the moonlight" being worked on...

YoteSlapper


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh I forgot to add. You get to see Buker's good looking mug too.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

to tell you the truth, im kinda ****** that randy went to the primos team. actualy, i dont care that he did, but the fact that he screwed a few people in doing so ****** me off. i no longer buy anything primos has a hand in. its been over a year since i bought anything primos, and the crazy thing is, i still kill alot of game without it.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

I think Randy's vid's are the best on the market. Lots of different area, different setups and he does a lot of explaining. The videos are probably the longest out of any i've found. I have 2 and 3. Need to get the rest!!!!


----------



## catfishin42 (Jan 27, 2008)

I just bought the dvd about 3 weeks ago, and I also agree that the dvd is great. A for sure must see, for all serious coyote hunters.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

neb_bo said:


> to tell you the truth, im kinda ticked that randy went to the primos team. actualy, i dont care that he did,


Well wich is it?


neb_bo said:


> the fact that he screwed a few people in doing so ticks me off.


Tall Lockwood, Bill Austin, Dan Thompson, And Rick Paillets sales have all but tripled since Randy began promoting their products in his first video's. I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say none of those call makers think they got screwed in any way by Anderson. I'm assuming they would be thankfull for all the free advertising and sky rocketing sales :huh:. Maybe like you, they're skeptical and close minded about the whole thing. But I don't know very many successfull businessmen who have that mind set.

Think of it this way.... The glass is half full. If it weren't for Anderson, The glass would still only be 1/8th full.


----------



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought it the other day and I love what I have watched of it. I have not been able to watch all of it due to my dog going crazy with all the howls and distress calls and as well as my wife not really liking the noise either. I have learn tons from it and I am going to buy some of his calls and try to not use my e-caller as much

great video and can't wait for my hunting partner to watch it!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> neb_bo said:
> 
> 
> > to tell you the truth, im kinda ticked that randy went to the primos team. actualy, i dont care that he did,
> ...


Bloodyblinddoors I am going to agree with your logic on Tal Lackwood, Austin, and Paillet. I am going to disagree with you however on Dan Thompson. The reason I say that is take a Red Desert Howler and a Hot Dog and hold them in your hands side by side. Now take measurements of them. Now notice how the mouthpieces are interchangable.

I have not talked to Dan Thompson personally before but I have heard people on these type of boards who claim to have done so. The stories I have heard sound like Dan Thompson felt like he was betrayed by Randy. It could be just stories but who knows. Seems fishy to me.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Tall Lockwood, Bill Austin, Dan Thompson, And Rick Paillets sales have all but tripled since Randy began promoting their products in his first video's. I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say none of those call makers think they got screwed in any way by Anderson. I'm assuming they would be thankfull for all the free advertising and sky rocketing sales :huh:. Maybe like you, they're skeptical and close minded about the whole thing. But I don't know very many successfull businessmen who have that mind set.
> 
> Think of it this way.... The glass is half full. If it weren't for Anderson, The glass would still only be 1/8th full.


Bloodyblinddoors,

Do you know this certain or are you guessing? Have you talked to them?

Randy Anderson is not the best place to go for howling instruction either. Frankly most of his howls sound exactly like what they are, a person on a howler.

I've got no time for the man or his products.


----------



## mike2766 (May 11, 2007)

I haven't seen the new Primos video. Was Randy calling in Feb. or March on this one? Randy and his videos are the worst thing that has ever happened to calling. It has brought a whole troop of new young callers out of the woodwork. After a stand or two with no success they are calling out of the pickup window or making 10 minute stands and educating every coyote in the country. Here in ND I've never seen so many educated coyotes as I have the past 3 years. They are not an animal to make mistakes on. They don't forget. I'd like to see old Randy calling my country in December and early January before breeding/denning season and when fur is prime and try to make a video. Not so easy. Hopefully these young, "instant gratification generation" callers will get discouraged when they find out that real world calling is work and takes persistent dedication. Then calling can get back to what it once was. However, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

mike2766 said:


> I haven't seen the new Primos video. Was Randy calling in Feb. or March on this one? Randy and his videos are the worst thing that has ever happened to calling. It has brought a whole troop of new young callers out of the woodwork. After a stand or two with no success they are calling out of the pickup window or making 10 minute stands and educating every coyote in the country. Here in ND I've never seen so many educated coyotes as I have the past 3 years. They are not an animal to make mistakes on. They don't forget. I'd like to see old Randy calling my country in December and early January before breeding/denning season and when fur is prime and try to make a video. Not so easy. Hopefully these young, "instant gratification generation" callers will get discouraged when they find out that real world calling is work and takes persistent dedication. Then calling can get back to what it once was. However, I'm not holding my breath.


mike

i dont know you or anything about u but it sounds like u are greedy and dont want any one else to hunt coyotes. and there are way worse things teens and young men and women could be doing than educating coyotes. just be thankfull randy didnt put out a video on how to egg a house, steal a car, or blow up a shopping mall. just my 2 cents


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> The reason I say that is take a Red Desert Howler and a Hot Dog and hold them in your hands side by side. Now take measurements of them. Now notice how the mouthpieces are interchangable.


that is exactly what im talking about. also, in i believe verminators- predator or prey, rick paillet is calling in one scene with a two reed side by side call that he says he is developing. whats the name of the primos two reed side by side call, the one mr. paillet never begins producing?

this isnt my personal vendetta against randy anderson, its my personal vendetta against primos, and theyre product stealing. i also understand that the makers of beard buster turkey gear had a design "borrowed" by primos. this i do not know personaly, its just something i heard, but i doubt that its very innacurate. im sure that there is alot of stuff on the primos line that primos didnt invent, and didnt pay for the rights too.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Mocsy said:


> mike2766 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen the new Primos video. Was Randy calling in Feb. or March on this one? Randy and his videos are the worst thing that has ever happened to calling. It has brought a whole troop of new young callers out of the woodwork. After a stand or two with no success they are calling out of the pickup window or making 10 minute stands and educating every coyote in the country. Here in ND I've never seen so many educated coyotes as I have the past 3 years. They are not an animal to make mistakes on. They don't forget. I'd like to see old Randy calling my country in December and early January before breeding/denning season and when fur is prime and try to make a video. Not so easy. Hopefully these young, "instant gratification generation" callers will get discouraged when they find out that real world calling is work and takes persistent dedication. Then calling can get back to what it once was. However, I'm not holding my breath.
> ...


LOL I hear you on how the videos could be worse, but I also hear the other guy on how popular predator calling has become. I haven't even been doing this 5 years, so I am new at it still. But that will change as I will stick with it. I have never quit something I started. My wife always brings it to my attention how when I do something, it is always over the top and all out (think Clark Griswold on National Lampoons Vacations). I agree I hope the hoopla goes away and it will as people get discouraged. The coyote is not an animal of instant success or gratification. It is an animal that will humble you, discourage you, make you feel like an idiot, and make you think about taking up bowling (which my wife has suggested a few times). Sorry honey, I ain't the bowling type.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Unfortunatly though. I believe that for as long as the coyote vids exist. There will be a steady influx of coyote calling "dreamers" who go out and give it a try. Educating every stinking coyote they cross. And leaving a ton of, now harder, coyotes to hunt in their wake. The seasoned caller will adapt to this though and find a way to balance out his success in the field even with the educated coyotes runnin around the country side. When the goin gets tough......... You know the rest. I didn't get into calling coyotes cause it was compairable to a dove hunt.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree, I hope the "coyote craze" dies out soon. I have no problem with dedicated new predator hunters, its the hunters that chase them vehicles, call from there vehicle! that I have a problem with. I think its going to take a bad winter or a case of the mange to come through to weed out the undedicated predator hunters.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Unfortunatly though. I believe that for as long as the coyote vids exist. There will be a steady influx of coyote calling "dreamers" who go out and give it a try. Educating every stinking coyote they cross. And leaving a ton of, now harder, coyotes to hunt in their wake. The seasoned caller will adapt to this though and find a way to balance out his success in the field even with the educated coyotes runnin around the country side. When the goin gets tough......... You know the rest. I didn't get into calling coyotes cause it was compairable to a dove hunt.


Theres alot of 8, 9, and 10 year olds out there who will be seeing their first coyote video in the next four or five years.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thats true barebackjack

I got a 4 year old at home that pretends to call Rick Paillet on the phone to discuss coyote hunting. :lol:


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i know what u guys are saying about the road hunters and stuff we have them all over where i live. my last boss had his dog shot right out of there yard by idoits with guns driving around shooting. his 4 year old son watched them shoot the dog and drive off. and ya videos have a lot of pull to a curtain sport. but there are more videos out there than just randy anderson.


----------

